# Tad from NE OH to be ID'd?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This tad is about 2x larger than the crucifer tads in the water now. Could anyone shed some insight? It looks a bit diff too under close scrutiny. Thanks for the help!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Another hopeful pic...

JBear


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

did you use the tadpole key in the back of the Peterson Field Guide to Reptiles and Amphibians? 

Ed


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ed said:


> did you use the tadpole key in the back of the Peterson Field Guide to Reptiles and Amphibians?
> 
> Ed


I do not own a copy, nor have I been able to find a copy locally. I have heard there is a great tad id key within the book. What is your opinion of species? I am hoping Hyla versicolor, lol!

JBear


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't think it is a grey (either species) you can use the key here as well Division 4: HYLIDAE--A TUTORIAL AND KEY TO THE ANURAN TADPOLES OF THE UNITED STATES AND CANADA 

this is the link to the beginning of the key http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/tadpole/default.htm#families 

Ed


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A tad very close to leaving the water... This morning there were only back legs... His belly will fill as the tail is resorbed and processed as nutrition. Any thoughts?

JBear


----------

